# City of Birmingham Champ Show



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone going to this? I'll be there on Saturday - but without either Sarah or Emma (now that will be very strange - first time that's happened ever!) because they are both working.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Anyone going to this? I'll be there on Saturday - but without either Sarah or Emma (now that will be very strange - first time that's happened ever!) because they are both working.


Think Bekki will be there with the Puli I am there on the Sunday with the goldens and tibetans


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am entered but the little bugger came into season last week so we not going now


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I am entered but the little bugger came into season last week so we not going now


Doh - don't you just love bitches!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> I am entered but the little bugger came into season last week so we not going now


did you go to SKC I did look at the DDB ring but couldnt see you


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yeah wonderful  Shes got a real strop on with it too - a total look of woe is me!!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> did you go to SKC I did look at the DDB ring but couldnt see you


No I wasnt entered  Good job really otherwise that would have been 2 shows I missed with Indie!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> No I wasnt entered  Good job really otherwise that would have been 2 shows I missed with Indie!!


SKC was all judged in the hall so would have been great had you been one of the ones that still show when they are in season


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Silly me saw the date and thought I was at work so didn't bother entering. I only realised that I was not at work after the entries closed so it was too late to do anything. I have 2 whippet club champ shows in october the midland counties which is on a friday for us so I'm going to suddenly become ill that day

Good luck to everyone going


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> SKC was all judged in the hall so would have been great had you been one of the ones that still show when they are in season


Its not fair on the bitch let alone the dogs having to put up with it - Never have never will


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow but only as a visitor. Hoping to see some Griffon Bruxellios (how DO you pronounce that) also Mini Smooth Dachshunds.
Good luck to those of you who are showing.
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Silly me saw the date and thought I was at work so didn't bother entering. I only realised that I was not at work after the entries closed so it was too late to do anything. I have 2 whippet club champ shows in october the midland counties which is on a friday for us so I'm going to suddenly become ill that day
> 
> Good luck to everyone going


Oooh - we're at Midland Counties on the Friday - must be one of those shows where they put hounds instead of working with us pastoral lot!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Oooh - we're at Midland Counties on the Friday - must be one of those shows where they put hounds instead of working with us pastoral lot!


We might be Thursday then but I didn't go last year because it was a week day now I'm all confused.

Can some one tel me were city of birmungham is held I may pop up tomorrow if its not to far away


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

It's at Stonleigh Park near Kenilworth


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Not doing Birmingham but am going to Midland Counties


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> It's at Stonleigh Park near Kenilworth


Don't suppose you would have the post code?


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Don't suppose you would have the post code?


CV8 2LZ
Mary
x


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

im there sat with the 2 young one's and handling 2 other dogs


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine aren't entered as I thought I was at work but I want to speak to the breeder of my dogs and Stoneleigh is only an hour away so its just as easy for me to pop down there to see her as she's from Ireland so can only speak on the phone. But I've just spoken to my friend and she has an iggie entered and a whippet so told me to go dressed to show incase she needs another handler


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We've had a lovely day with our breeder she got the dog CC and best of breed. Another friend also won limit dog with her italian greyhound.

How did everyone else do?

Spellweaver pastoral and hounds are on the friday for midland counties but I don't think we are going now as the judge is a bit facey


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Spellweaver pastoral and hounds are on the friday for midland counties but I don't think we are going now as the judge is a bit facey


Aw, that's a shame - we could have said hello!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bekki isnt going with the puli now cos the puli is poorly


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> Bekki isnt going with the puli now cos the puli is poorly


Aw - nothing serious, I hope.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Aw, that's a shame - we could have said hello!


Well I haven't decided completely aparently the judge likes fawns and both Simba and Amber are fawn but then I aren't a face so is it worth paing £20 a class to enter them if I know they will only do something if theres not many in the class


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Aw - nothing serious, I hope.


no just had an upset tum not nice in any breed but in a puli - yuck


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Well I haven't decided completely aparently the judge likes fawns and both Simba and Amber are fawn but then I aren't a face so is it worth paing £20 a class to enter them if I know they will only do something if theres not many in the class


Don't you just hate it when the judge is looking at the wrong end of the lead?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> no just had an upset tum not nice in any breed but in a puli - yuck


Ugh - we once had two bergies suddenly develop the runs right on the main street in Boscastle  - so I can really sympathise!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

We went to the Stoneliegh show on Friday , had a look at the Griffons, they were lovely little dogs but we couldnt agree about which we liked best, rough or smooth coat. So we had another look at the Mini Smooth Dachshunds, (we looked at these at the begining of the year), anyway we decided that we really both like this breed, so hopefully we will be able to find a puppy soon.
Mary
x


----------



## Jimeva (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to Birm with my Rottie bitch puppy Delta & she won MPB & I handled her brother Riley in MPD & he was placed 2nd.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> We went to the Stoneliegh show on Friday , had a look at the Griffons, they were lovely little dogs but we couldnt agree about which we liked best, rough or smooth coat. So we had another look at the Mini Smooth Dachshunds, (we looked at these at the begining of the year), anyway we decided that we really both like this breed, so hopefully we will be able to find a puppy soon.
> Mary
> x


You were'nt that far from us then we were at the whippet ring in the corner next to the griffon ring


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> You were'nt that far from us then we were at the whippet ring in the corner next to the griffon ring


Well I'm blowed, we watched the Whippets for a while, we could have been stood next to you and not known it, LOL
Did you show?
Mary
x


----------

